
Newly Discovered Star Has an Almost Pure Oxygen Atmosphere - renatopp
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-space/a20213/newly-discovered-star-has-an-almost-pure-oxygen-atmosphere/
======
justinclift
The article says the discoverer was _manually reviewing_ 300,000 pages of data
(in graphs) because "a computer isn't easily programmed with such a vague task
as "find something weird and cool ..."

But then it says:

> Because of it's oxygen atmosphere, Dox's spectral graph looked truly unique,
> and he brought it to Kepler.

That seems to argue (strongly even) that computer based analysis would have
picked up on this star pretty quickly. (Obviously assuming competent data
modelling + subject knowledge)

Perhaps the discoverer will now automate things a bit? :)

~~~
perseusprime11
Hello Big Data!

